# Mustek Scanner Probleme.



## king_jo_baby (16. September 2003)

Hi Leutz.

Ich hab mir vor kurzem einen Mustek Scanmagic 1200 ED Plus (parallel port) Scanner gekauft.
Angeschlossen, installiert e.t.c alles Vollkommen ohne Probleme.
Wär ja alles schön und gut aber wenn ich ein Bild Scanne ist es farblich total unsauber, egal wie hoch ich die Farbtiefe und Auflösung stelle.
Auch mehrmaliges Deinstallieren und wieder neu Installieren der Treiber hat keine besserung gebracht.
Und Googlen war genau so erfolglos.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


mfg
kjb


----------



## king_jo_baby (16. September 2003)

Als kleines Beispiel häng ich mal ein Bild an, per edit funktion geht das ja leider nicht!
Normalerweise ist das ein Foto von den Niagara Fällen.


----------



## dfd1 (17. September 2003)

Kannst du die Scangeschwindigkeit einstellen Wenn ja, schraub sie etwas langsamer.


----------



## Transmitter (24. September 2003)

Guck mal im BIOS was du für ein Mode für den Parallelport eingestellt hast, und probier es mal mit dem ECP / EPP mode.

Hast du noch ein anderes Gerät durch den Scanner durchgeschleift?

Modem, Drucker usw.?


----------



## king_jo_baby (24. September 2003)

Also die Scangeschwindigkeit lässt sich nirgends einstellen.
Und ja ich hab noch einen Drucker durchgeschleift. (hp deskjet 6122)
Aber egal ob mit oder ohne Drucker, das Problem tritt immer auf.
Wenn ich zuhause bin werd ich das mal mit dem Mode vom Parallel Port ausprobieren.

Danke erstmal, ich meld mich wieder wenn ichs getestet hab.

mfg
kjb


----------

